# Is it ok to hang my bike like this?



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Wanted to hang it by both wheels but its a small space and the bike is a little heavy and awkward to put it upside down. I also didn't want to risk banging the tires into a nail while trying to lift it upside down towards the shed roof.

I heard it was better to hang it from the back wheel if only hanging it from one? So i did that and then realized it was even more out of the way if i lifted the front by the bungee cord.

What do you think?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe you can hang it by the rear tire. Better the rear than front anyway. By using the bungee cord your only serving to take some of the weight of the hanging bike off the rear. So I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah that's fine.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. The only thing I thought about when I lifted the front wheel up was if there was going to be any pressure on the spokes but seems to have plenty of grip not to slide towards them.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

Don't sweat it, you put a heck of a lot more stress on those spokes riding the bike than just hanging it. The only time you have to worry about hanging a bike by the wheels is with carbon rims. And even then it's not that the weight will damage the rim, but that the hook may cause damage. 

You're absolutely fine the way you've got it.

Good Dirt


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Instead of the rear wheel hanging, try placing the saddle up there, and rest it by that. I did that last year with two bikes, and had no issues. They also sit a bit higher up for clearance.


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

You're all good there


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

You could also get something like this, might make it a little easier, vs hooking the rear tire then bunging the front.
I use something similar and have it mounted at an angle that ends up holding the bike level.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks two tone. I thought about one of those too. The only thing is my brake and gear cables all run under the top tube. I don't know if that would be an issue or not.


----------



## vqdriver (May 8, 2009)

TenSpeed said:


> Instead of the rear wheel hanging, try placing the saddle up there, and rest it by that.


this


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

hankscorpio said:


> Thanks two tone. I thought about one of those too. The only thing is my brake and gear cables all run under the top tube. I don't know if that would be an issue or not.


It won't be - I had six of these on the wall of my old garage, hanging everything from full suspension rigs to hardtails to road bikes.

Now I have a garage big enough for a bike rack


----------



## Sly808 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm looking to do something like this myself. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought about hanging by the saddle but wasn't 100%. Seems like the post is meant to keep pressure from going down and when you hang it by there you would be pulling up on it. I know the bike isn't that heavy relative to a human (although my bike is pretty heavy) but something about going back and forth between the upward and downward pressure turned me off.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I've hung mine all kinds of ways including upside down, don't worry it's fine.


----------



## Bootz (Jul 10, 2012)

yeh city dwellers with limited space in apartments hang their bikes like this all the time, often just by the back rim. it's fine.


----------



## cdj588 (Jul 11, 2012)

Whats wrong with hanging it by the front rim? or the rim in general?


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm looking for a space saving bike hangar or rack. I think the simplest solution is just buy a hanging hook. I also wouldn't mind getting a 2 bike hanging rack. those are pretty nice too.


----------



## Dr. Who? (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool


----------



## wernst (Jul 10, 2012)

Back in my bike shop days, we had at least 150 bikes all hanging from hooks on the rafters by just their rear wheels. It was a 20 foot ceiling, so we bolted a sawed off (and taped up) bladed cruiser fork to an aluminum pool skimmer pole and hoisted bikes up by their left rear dropout. Ah those were the days.

So you're not gonna have any problems with what you're doing. ;-)

-Warr


----------



## ray415 (Jul 12, 2012)

i was thinking of hanging my bike by the rear wheel on the wall in my small apartment but i'm afraid if i leave it there for a couple of days the weight of the bike would somehow cause the wheel to warp?


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I had an issue with hanging my bike from the front wheel. My ride has hydraulic brakes. Hanging it by the front wheel resorted in air getting in different part of lines, leaving me with no pressure. Bleeding brakes fixed issue, but I was a surprise that it happened.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

I hang my bike and my wifes bike by the front tires. No issues. Doing doing it like this for over a year.


----------



## miketrains03 (Jul 11, 2012)

1


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

miketrains03 said:


> You don't have to, but for $18 bucks you could get a ceiling-pulley hoist on Amazon. Probably be easier to get up and down too. Worth it to me..


or you can check on craigslist and such. just got one of those for $10, new.


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

I've had my wife's bike as well as my own hung up by the front rim for 3 years. I haven't noticed any problems, but after this thread I might have to flip them around.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> You could also get something like this, might make it a little easier, vs hooking the rear tire then bunging the front.
> I use something similar and have it mounted at an angle that ends up holding the bike level.


Oh man where did you get this? This is what I need stacked my bikes on the wall in my garage (10' ceilings) will make it easier to stack 2 of them.

Thanks...Al


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Home Depot, 5 bucks. I picked one up too and hung it on my shed door so i could lube the chain and clean it easily. I dont like keeping my bike on it for a long time b/c it pushes my cables into the paint but the hook itself works well.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> You could also get something like this, might make it a little easier, vs hooking the rear tire then bunging the front.
> I use something similar and have it mounted at an angle that ends up holding the bike level.


I put one of these on the wall in my garage. Works great for cleaning my bike after a ride.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

That'll work fine

The forces from the weight of the bike are almost zero compared to a rider hammering down a trail, over rocks & roots, off drops etc. so it'll sit like that forever without any issues


----------



## DariusG187 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's fine but if possible I would suggest hanging it only by the frame.


----------



## myersv (May 28, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't hang it like that. I did that one time and the next day I had to replace the tires.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

myersv said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't hang it like that. I did that one time and the next day I had to replace the tires.


What happen to the tire?


----------



## j4mi3 (Aug 7, 2012)

should be fine


----------

